# The MyFitnessPal thread



## Icrazyaboutu (Jul 17, 2009)

I got the app a month ago and have only used it once.. Hopefully I'm better at it this year! haha
I'm MeggyFit


----------



## countrylove (Oct 18, 2012)

I'm downloading the app now
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## countrylove (Oct 18, 2012)

Countrylove7188
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Iseul (Mar 8, 2010)

Ill be back when I figure out my name on there...lol. Goes to show I havent used it lately,haha.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

I will be in an intense short course for the next two weeks so exercise will be minimal. I'm going to work harder at staying under the calorie limit. Good luck to everyone joined up so far!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Alyssa (Oct 24, 2012)

anv1989


----------



## Poco1220 (Apr 6, 2010)

Mine is JSecret (I think). I used MFP to lose over 50 lbs before my daughter was born. Really need to start again now.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## countrylove (Oct 18, 2012)

I can't search for friends without email addresses... anyone have any suggestions? Am I doing it wrong?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PurpleMonkeyWrench (Jun 12, 2012)

disch222


----------



## Poco1220 (Apr 6, 2010)

countrylove said:


> I can't search for friends without email addresses... anyone have any suggestions? Am I doing it wrong?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


From the desktop site go to community, find members, the last entry will say username / email. Type username there.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Alyssa (Oct 24, 2012)

countrylove said:


> I can't search for friends without email addresses... anyone have any suggestions? Am I doing it wrong?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I can't figure it out either :-(


----------



## Icrazyaboutu (Jul 17, 2009)

countrylove said:


> I can't search for friends without email addresses... anyone have any suggestions? Am I doing it wrong?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


If you're on an ipod or mobile device, you go to the friends section at the bottom, then there should be an "add a friend" and a "view my profile" button at the bottom (right above the home/my diary/progress/friends/more thing), click add a friend. Type in your name in the from, their username in the to, and then hit send


----------



## CowboysDream (Nov 12, 2011)

Jeshicat


----------



## CowboysDream (Nov 12, 2011)

countrylove & Alyssa:

If you go to this link you can search for people via their username. 
Search for members


----------



## Kido (Jul 17, 2012)

I am Kidostud


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

I'm bassbonediva.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

